# The half-person illusion.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Any idea on how this type of illusion works?








I know it has to so with mirrors, but I just can't figure out the placement.
I have seen this elsewhere as guts hanging from the body, or a tribal theme, but this is the only photo I could find. Thanks!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Spook. That spinal column that you see in the middle is hiding the edge of two mirrors. The mirrors meet at that center point and run back to the two rear corners. This angle has to be at least 45 degrees for the effect to work. this leaves a dead space behind the mirrors for the actor to be. Then, you have to make a costume that dangles over the mirrors like you see in the picture. I could be wrong about all of this, though.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that guy looks like Bob Newhart LOL


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Then we shall call him BeetleBob......HA!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Touche`


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

RookieSpooker said:


> Hey Spook. That spinal column that you see in the middle is hiding the edge of two mirrors. The mirrors meet at that center point and run back to the two rear corners. This angle has to be at least 45 degrees for the effect to work. this leaves a dead space behind the mirrors for the actor to be. Then, you have to make a costume that dangles over the mirrors like you see in the picture. I could be wrong about all of this, though.


That's exactly correct. I'm thinking of building one to use when TOT's come, and for a photo opp for guests at my Halloween party. Then, we can all get photos looking like only a half torso. Here are a couple links to help out:

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/102007dnmetbarker.2b36803.html

http://books.google.com/books?id=e20Ph8Mkj8UC&pg=PA69&lpg=PA69&dq=talking+head+mirror+illusion&source=web&ots=hcgEFJB8B5&sig=oEwMdEuBN3QFWLlNSz8lMazWpQ4&hl=en#PPA107,M1

Good luck with it! :jol:


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

That is way cool I would like to try this.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Perhaps a stupid question but wouldn't you have to keep your arms above your waist the entire time so they aren't reflected in the mirrors.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thus a sacrifice for such a Grande Illusion!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've also seen this done with a person standing behind a wall with a cutout for the top half of the body. I believe it was on hauntproject...if I find it I'll post a link. It's alot easier than using all the mirrors, although probably not quite as professional.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I've seen people do this it was the way trish mentioned. Like a 90-degree version of the Autopsy Torso Table gag. It's less comfortable for the actor but a lot easier and more forgiving of placement than the mirror gag. And you can "hang" them on an open wall without having to use an enclosed box.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Found this on You Tube. [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA7TAIhsTJs[/nomedia]


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a couple more examples of the same illusion.









http://www.moillusions.com/2006/03/head-on-plate-illusion.html









http://www.hauntedillinois.com/h5.php

I can't find it, but I've seen the 2nd style with the 3 legged table done with just the head, making it appear like a talking severed head.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's my instructions for building the one I made: http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/half_monster_box.htm
My setup is a little different from the others that I've seen, but the illusion works on the same principal.


----------

